# Eclipse and I



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Too cute! Love her wavy mane! My palomino has that. 

Also LOVE the pic of you and Eclipse kissing! Cute cute cute. :]


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> Too cute! Love her wavy mane! My palomino has that.
> 
> Also LOVE the pic of you and Eclipse kissing! Cute cute cute. :]



Thank you very much, Though her mane is usually dead straight, I cheated, it was braided just to keep it managed while its the time of season that they role out in the mud. But when you leave it get back to its natural state within a day or two, it looks like someone took a straightener to it! Thank you very much for the comment I greatly appreciate it! Take care and have a good one


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha, sure, I love to see people with their horses. :]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She looks very sweet.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Pretty girl! I've always liked darker horses...and I'm jealous of her mane!_


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

What beautifil pictures of Eclipse.

My boy would also think she is gorgous. He likes mare with long manes

can't what to see pictures of your other horse


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you LeahKathleen, kitten_Val,Dreamer1215, and LDblackhorse for the beautiful comments, I really appreciate it. I would like to get pictures of them more so when I'm feeling better, can't wait till summer when they're shining in their coats. Yet again, thank you so much everyone.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

shes really pretty


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aw they're such cute pictures, she's a realy stunner!


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you very much for the beautiful words everyone, every horse is beautiful. Love each horseanality


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Look at that little Friesian! Where can I get one. 

She's just beautiful.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

She has a gorgeous face.  Very feminine. I love her mane, too.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Look at that little Friesian! Where can I get one.
> 
> She's just beautiful.



Thank you so much for the wonderful comment, I had a look at your horses, and those are both handsome men! I like that your one horse knows it and shows it off, must help a lot with shows! As for your buckskin, that is soo cool that he has a side kick that is buckskin right with him! lol. I love your horse pictures! thank you so much for the beautiful words, have a wonderful day.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. I love black horses and you definitely have a winner there. Wavy or not, I love long hair too. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> She has a gorgeous face.  Very feminine. I love her mane, too.


Thank you very much for the beautiful comment. I had a look at your horses, and I love how you worded their attitudes. You did a great job. Looks like its hard to get a good picture of your American Cream (hope I got it right) seems like as soon as he see's you coming, that he starts walking towards you! Very cute. Yet again thank you for the beautiful words and have a lovely day!


----------

